# 91 240sx/180sx Gauge Cluster Options... Swaps??



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

Has anyone put a different cluster in their 91-94 240's?? being that the one I have goes to 110mph, it's auto and looks kinda bland.. and well I think something different would be best....

Pictures would help and any info on how to do it would help also.

Maybe a skyline/S15/300zx cluster? anything?


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.lsauto.com/products.asp

This is the only company I know of that makes a speedometer for the S13 that is calibrated to 180 MPH. You basically order it and when it arrives, you swap this speedometer unit in place of your old one and it looks great other than the LS Auto lettering. It sets you back about $115, but I think it's worth it if you plan on swapping in the SR20DET or other engine and plan to cut the speed limiter. Mine's auto, but when I put in the digital HUD, I found that my limiter is set to 113 MPH. Time to cut that limiter. In any event, good luck.


----------



## Irishweird00 (Nov 16, 2004)

holydiver said:


> http://www.lsauto.com/products.asp
> 
> This is the only company I know of that makes a speedometer for the S13 that is calibrated to 180 MPH. You basically order it and when it arrives, you swap this speedometer unit in place of your old one and it looks great other than the LS Auto lettering. It sets you back about $115, but I think it's worth it if you plan on swapping in the SR20DET or other engine and plan to cut the speed limiter. Mine's auto, but when I put in the digital HUD, I found that my limiter is set to 113 MPH. Time to cut that limiter. In any event, good luck.



Thanks, thats looks interesting, might pick it up.


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Theres no adjusting needed it just snapps in?


----------



## holydiver (Jun 9, 2004)

it says it fits the S13, so I would assume it would. those speedometers are electronic and run off a speed sensor that is fed through the computer (ECU). if anything, the only calibration it needs is more resistance to electrical current since electronic speedometers really are only current meters with MPH and KM/H marks on them. i would be very surprised if it was very complicated.


----------

